# DIY: Easy, Cheap, Bright and Clear Bullseye Target



## phoneguy44 (Jun 17, 2009)

My first problem was I was using the blue/gray 5 spot paper targets @ 40 yds, I've always put electrical tape on the corners of a paper target and poked a nail through it, placing it on my big bag target. I like to count my score at 40 yards, keep up with it, try to beat it blah blah.  I cant see that dang X that far away so I switched to bowtech paper target (first pic below) colored the X circle black with a sharpie and accurracy went up big time, I could see !!
Targets get expensive if you shoot alot, one lasts me about 5 days of hard shooting before I consider it done. Took my daughter to Walmart to pick up some construction paper and noticed these Foam Sheets, they come in all shapes, sizes and color choices are many, even screamin neon color.

I turned this into my new cheap target. I can use whatever color choices i want so I can see it from 40 yards very clearly with absolutely no problems ( I wear contacts). On this particular one I went a little wild so you could see all the possibilities and colors but you get the point. 

They take lots of shots and move them all over your bag target to break up boredom and they stick great with a short nail.

Aint the point to see the center of the target ? Aim small miss small ? Now that I can see that little circle so clearly, I've noticed my accurracy go up big time, duh. I dont know why for the last 2 years I've been shooting at that bland paper target that I KNEW i couldnt see the CENTER, I just had to put my pin in the center of it and letter fly. My up and down always seemed good but left to right was sketchy, problem corrected. Enjoy.

*Bowtech Paper Target with center X ring colored in with Sharpie*









*Foam Sheets $4 bucks @ Walmart*










*First grade skills are a must here !*




































*Stick it to the target*


















*From 40 yards with phone pic*


----------



## DogWoman (Sep 9, 2011)

Great idea!!! I plan on trying that for my block target! You might also want to use golf tees to hook the target to the bag. If you have a wild shot and hit a nail, they won't be as forgiving as the golf tees.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

i use plastic lids from quick trip or 7-11 with the rifle orange targets that stick on the lids. get 3,4 lids everytime i fill up with gas for free. have to pay for the rifle targets though. i use the 3.75" red or purple lids. put them on the blocks or bags with long golf tees or pieces of chop sticks cut off. they work real good.


----------



## phoneguy44 (Jun 17, 2009)

Using golf tees is a good idea. Those nails do scuff up my field points when I'm shooting great. I'm going to get me some tomorrow. Thanks for the tip!!!


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

good ideas,thanks


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

Nice idea for far away. For 20 yards I was using small dots of sticky post it notes . Neon colors stand out nice.
Like you I found the groups got better when I could define a small spot. Now if the the deer only had colored spots on them


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

great ideas here - thanks!


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

At our club they sometimes shoot at paper plates, might color in a circle with a Sharpie in the middle.


----------



## DogWoman (Sep 9, 2011)

I also use the cardboard off a frozen pizza with a sticky spot on it. Works great out to 70 yards. 
Rhody Hunter, go out about two weeks before the deer hunt with a paint ball gun. The spots should stay on the deer until opening day... :eek2:


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

I like the Idea, easy, cheap, somewhat more durable than paper, plus for me It is something I can use to help get my little girls intrested in archery, they are going to have a blast making me targets!


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

Great idea, but I don't think first graders will be using a Cope can to trace circles!!:wink:


----------



## bowhuntingrn (Jul 14, 2008)

Sweet. Great idea! I've been using the little fluorescent orange stick on dots for years with the paper targets, but that looks much more weather resistant.


----------



## Martin_Shooter1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice idea. Have you hit a nail head yet? :wink:


----------



## Archer-Boy (Mar 4, 2010)

Lots of great tips here .... super thanks!


----------



## smally5 (Aug 2, 2010)

The use of chew cans has continued to astound me. Tinder holders, hook holders, target tracers, etc. Great project.


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Rhody Hunter said:


> Nice idea for far away. For 20 yards I was using small dots of sticky post it notes . Neon colors stand out nice.
> Like you I found the groups got better when I could define a small spot. Now if the the deer only had colored spots on them


Some of them have white spots!


----------



## czechm8 (Nov 29, 2009)

I usually use safety pins to attach small paper circles (about 1-2 in diameter) to my bag type target. They are cheap and easy to replace along with the paper circles. No circle bigger than that. The smaller the circle the tighter the group even at 50 yds.


----------



## phoneguy44 (Jun 17, 2009)

Well, I like to make mine with multiple rings. I count my score when I shoot at 40 & 50 yards. Keeps me focusing, interested and always trying to beat my best.


----------



## buckshot12 (May 28, 2012)

Awesome idea!!!


----------



## Macstrange (Apr 13, 2012)

I take it the chair is for human targets


----------



## phoneguy44 (Jun 17, 2009)

Macstrange said:


> I take it the chair is for human targets


Ha ! I'd like to stick some folks in that chair for sure. But, thats my 50 & 60 yd chair. I move it back there sometimes and put two bag targets up at same time.


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

I like the idea of color contrasting home-made targets & the use of long golf tees to hold the targets.

I've been using printed copies (8 1/2" x 11") from my home printer. Targets were PDF files obtained free online, or made on MS Word. Small dot targets are used indoors during off-season in my 10yd workshop range. Targets are held in place against a bale with round toothpicks.


----------



## phoneguy44 (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm a picture guy man, leave me alone.

Made some different colors but I dont think I'm going to be able to beat how good the red/white/black show up. From 50 yards target is very clear which GREATLY helps my groups duh ! You can compare the back target, it has a standard paper target. Still on my $4 pack and have plenty left to make more.


----------

